# Goldfish keeps floating



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi i have 2 goldfish and 1 is fine but the other one is always floating at the top. hes been doing this for ages now. I tried sinking food which helps a little but not a cure. I have found peas help too. Any advice?


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

What type of goldfish is it? Also can you give some idea of the set up. Size of tank and filter size/make/type. Size of fish etc.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it still swimming the right way up? Sometimes goldfish never get to the bottom as they're not naturally bottom feeders. Mum's had fish for years and I've never seen many get to the bottom.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, some maybenot but its not healty. All of mine have always been able to eat wherever and regularly pick over the gravel just in case.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

sounds like swim bladder problem. Are we talking about a fancy goldfish or normal? fancy goldfish are very prone to this kind of problem. Give him soft vegetable diet as his intestines may be pressing against the swim bladder but this kind of problem tends to be prolonged and hard to cure. Daphnia are good too but not if you have a power filter as this will suck them all in.

Its very possible the condition will not be cured.


----------

